# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Pravo na terapiju -da ili ne

## skandy

Do sada smo iskoristili dva prava na besplatan postupak.Ostao je još jedan .Kako  nam je potreban PGD koji mi ovdje ne mogu omogučiti morat ćemo u Ljubljanu.

Zanima me dali u tom slučaju imam pravo iskoristit  treću besplatnu terapiju

----------


## Snjeska

moras od HZZO-a dobiti odobrenje za lijecenje vani, inače ti neće nista biti plaćeno

u pravilu liječenje vani se odobrava ako isti postupak nije moguće obaviti u RH

----------


## uporna

Snjeska je dobro napisala, a ja ti samo želim sreću da to uspiješ i izganjati jer je naš HZZO jako težak na odobravanje lječenja vani. Ne daj se zastrašiti.   :Love:

----------


## skandy

Hvala !

Već su mi u Slo.to  predložili .Kada sam im rekla da to neće ići tako lako,ostali su malo začuđeni.

Ovih dana krećem sa skupljanjem informacija da nebi poslje bilo njihovih isprika da smo došli prekasno .

----------


## RuzicaSB

Samo se dobro informiraj, skupi sve sto treba od papira i kako kaze uporna ne daj se zastrasiti ni otjerati iz sobe/ saltera dok ne dobijes ono sto ti po zakonu pripada.  :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Sretno!   :Heart:

----------

